# What to look for in used ATV's



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in the beginning stages of buying a 4 wheeler (ATV) It probably wont be until taxes come back next year (A freakin long time from now i know) but i don't know all the important details that i should. 
I will be looking for a 4x4 that is at least a 500 or bigger.
Let me know what i should look for and what models/ brands. Please give detail not just Polaris cuz they are awesome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a link to when I asked this question on the old forum: http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/v...aris+atv&sid=16223a9901ca2337de6ef12479e8eb8a


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

HONDA. :wink:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

honda


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The two hottest bikes out now are the can am's and the grizzly's. Go to plaza cycle and high adventure power sports they have some comparison video's for you to watch. What I have seen with ATV prices is that if you are looking for a 1-2 year old one they tend to cost nearly what the new ones do. If you go older than 3-4 years you can find a good buy. I would tell you to ride them all, rent a couple of different kinds this summer. This will let you spend a day on each machine to see what you like. Good luck and when you get them, shoot me a PM and we can go riding!


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

it will depend on what you want a ATV for? some are pure work some are power and some are in between, but look at alot of them decide what you NEED it for and then buy an arctic cat built in america, best ground clearance ,biggest most powerfull engine (950cc) and more options with it's rack system then ANY atv out there, they have more model's to chose from then ANY other atv. if you look on atvnation.com or arcticchat.com you can read all the problems and loves that real people report on.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for all the info you guys have shared. i'll be checking out those sigths and doing more investigating. The idea of renting them this summer is an excellent one. I should have thought of it its so good. 
I will mainly be using it for camping and an occasional trail ride here and there and then i'll take it deer and elk hunting (won't use it much then, unless i grow a mullet and put it in the back of a ford high boy) any more insight would be great.

huge29 what did you end up getting anyways?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What did I get? Well, about that.....still have not pulled the trigger, economically, I have a hard time justifying such a large purchase right now for how much I would/wouldn't be able to use it. Orvis has a good idea, I have watched each of those, they are on paid programming on like outdoor channel or VS now and then. If I had to choose with no regards to price (which is probably not a reasonable assumption) I would get the Grizzly or the Rincon. Those videos are good, but clearly biased to highlight the strengths and blur the weaknesses, but do a good job in letting you know what to look for. Definitely try them out, I have eliminated the Artic Cat based on one that I rode and looked at for maintenance reasons. I really like the Polaris, but many people from the old forum had nothing good to say for maintenance/reliability issues well highlighted in the Grizzly video; you can order the video order form
Honda-pretty durable, not the ride of the Polaris...
Here is a good link for a used dealer in Price--one of the few with used ones http://www.autopluswindowstickers.com/hdpowersports/search.asp
and there is one in Kamas..I forget the name, repoatv.com or something like that.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge, funny you say that becuase those were the two machines I considered purchasing. I ended up with the grizzly's and love them even thought the artic cats and can am's are more powerful. One thing I have learned is the prices on these things are going up 10% or better each year so don't sit on the fence to long!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

what is your guys' take on the suzuki king quads. I road i beleive it was a 750 over the winter in the snow. It seamed to be a good one but i haven't heard alot about the pluses and minuses. i liked it, it had quiet a bit of power and seemed to handle well. (we were in the snow) 
My wife likes the Polaris for some reason she wants one of the touring 700s so that both of us can ride it. ????

who/where would i be able to rent a few different models from over the summer?


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

let me know when you want to drive an arctic cat TRV i will take you out and you can see and feel the ride, this has a zuki motor(the most bullet proof motor they make) and is made for two people not side by side but one in front of the other they are 8 inches longer then the regular ATV so the stability is better when you go up and down hills. you can also look at articcat .com, i own two of these and as far as reliabilaty they all have issues don't be fooled by the claim hondas are the most reliable my brother has a 98 cat 500 with over sixteen thousand miles on it my old one (03) has 2600 with out a cough. my newer one (06) only has 600 but NO problems.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Atv rentals of utah has some, you can shoot me a pm an ride the grizzly 700, some dealerships will let you "demo" a used one if you are looking to buy. Plus check KSL there are always guys renting out wheelers on there. Here is my take Honda's run forever and ride like crap great for the farm crap for the trail, artic cats good machines and some swear by them but way to tippy for me highest ground clearance and 130lbs heavier than the grizzly, Can AM the caddy powerful to expensive and I didn't care for the ride, Polaris a utah favorite good bikes but older models are trouble, King Quad I don't know much about them. I would join up on utahatv.com there are some real experinced folks that may let you take theirs for a ride. I swear by the ride on the griaaly 700 and power stearing is very nice.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've only been playing on my Yamaha since 2002, and I really like it. Just lately the "start in gear" switch failed, but for $35 and my own labor it will be fixed in 5 more days (waiting for the part). It's only a 400 and you said you wanted a bigger engine.

Where you have said you would occationally use it to trail ride and hang out around camp etc. I really wonder if more power is what you need. My 400 would tip you over just as easy as a bigger one and be easier to push off once it's on top of you.

Polaris? HMMMMMM....I have friends with those and I've seen more than one come back to camp being towed behind a Honda. Nothing worse than seeing a "Dusty Muskrat"! Aint that right "Dog"?

Look for bent, cracked and broken parts....these are all signs of mis-use of the vehicle. Jumping causes the springs and shocks to be weak as well, so jump up and down while astride the unit. Really worn tires are another sign of spinning and doing figure 8's etc. I would never buy a unit that had any bent parts or really worn tires.

Just my opinion...Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For you guys offering to try out yours...I'll take you to up on those offers and I have about 8 other weekends free that I will be glad to test out anyone else's, that should cover pretty much all of the different makes j/k :lol: that way I won't have to buy or rent one.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> HONDA. :wink:


That ain't no joke, I have a 1986 fourtrax and a 1988 4x4 that are still running strong. My 88 4x4 is used almost daily when we are watering rice down home. I have replaced a starter, a couple of batteries, and a lot of tires but have had very few problems other than those.

I have a "new" 2004 Rancher, haven't gotten it broke in yet, but I did haul a deer and elk out at the same time last season so it has plenty of power for what I require. The snow plow blade attachment sure came in handy this winter.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Over the last 20 years I've ridden 2 new machines almost every year. I've ridden all but the Can-Am/Bombardier during that time. Which is my favorite? Honda would be a no-brainer if they only had a true automatic. I have a Honda right now. Yamaha is second, followed by a Suzuki/Kawasaki tie (I liked Kawasaki the best during the 90's). Polaris doesn't hold up and is too heavy IMO. Arctic Cats sink in the snow because they're so obese. 
My recommendation is to buy a Honda, then immediately have an experienced pro work on your suspension to get it just how you like it. That is unless you like the true automatic, in which case I would get a Yamaha.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

To address the original question, other than the obvious things to look for like low milege, signs of abuse/accidents, Etc. most "time boombs" are not easy to pick to someone who is not a mechanic. I assume itchy is not a mechanic type or he would not be asking unless he is asking about features. As for reliability the best advice I could give is to look at a reputable dealer with a good service dept. You might find a better deal from a private party but there are more risks also. I ( I should say my wife, for me for Christmas) bought our first Honda Rubicon used from Steadman's. We liked it so much that we invested in another new one a year later. We still have that '02 Ruby and steadman's has been great with maintenence and repairs. By the way I recommend the Honda Rubicon.  As for features you have to decide what you want to use it for. If you are into riding dunes you would want to look for a "sport" model. If you are more into trail riding and hunting, look for a utility model. 4x4 is a must in a utility model but not as important in a sport model but one of the features about the newer Rubys that I do not have in either of mine is 2x4/4x4 option. That would be nice. A two range transmission is good and one of the features I like on the rubys is an option of automatic or electric shift. My 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I told a story about my buddy that wrecked his new can am by sinking it in a salt water pond at delle. They totaled his bike out and guess what he is buying as a replacement, an 08 grizzly 700 he liked they way my bike road better and loved the power stearing. The can am is also about 1400 more than a grizzly.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys. I have gotten some good ideas. I will be riding an Artic Cat 650 in mid july. My dad has one and we'll be visiting him in montana then. I'm not a mechanic but am somewhat handy in that area. ( I owned a '74 dodge powerwagon in highschool so i learned alot)

as far as the bigger machine goes. My wife is adament (sp) about getting one that has sufficient power to move us both and i'm not a little guy so i figure something 500 and bigger would be the way to go. I'm just not sure that a 400 or 450 has enough to move us. I don't have alot of experience with the machines and all the spec stuff so i'm not real sure what i'm looking for i guess. my uncle has a couple 400s and they seemed kinda sluggish with both my wife and i on it. she also wants to be comfy and not have to sit on the rack. 
let me know if i'm mistaken in having to have that much power.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My wife and I have two machines now. And I admit it is definately better and safer. We flipped one backwards ridding double once. But for a full year and occassionally since we doubled up on our Honda Rubicon (about 500 cc) and it had plenty of power to pack the two of us and combined we go over 500 stout ones. You will notice that I discreetly combined our wt.  We solved the sitting on the rack problem by buying a back pack with a built in seat. They are quit comfortable. All that said, I think the best machines for riddinig double are the Bombardei (I doubt that is spelled right but you get the message) but they are pretty pricy.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

send me your e-mail and i will send some pics of just the bike you describe. two up, high low range, full floorboards, biggest gas tank for longer rides, best rack SYSTEM,USA MADE. i am not a small guy at 230, and the wife over 150 and we can put a kid on them 100 pounds i have even had 3 men all over 230 on the bike and hauled us up a road after a push thru the trees in gunnison canyon. i will be going out this weekend (west desert) for some riding if your interested? something to look for also is the true displacment of an engine some 400 are only 360's mine say 500 they are 498cc bikes somtimes try to make themself look bigger.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i just took a look see at ksl and saw that there were two yamaha grizzly's (660, 600)s on there for $3000 dollars a piece (different ads) one was an 06 (660) and the other looked a little older (600)
are these prices correct for what type of machine it is or am i missing something

I would suspect these atvs have some issues or are the grizzlies priced lower for some reason. 
someone please enlighten me


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheapest '06 I see is for $5,700; the 2001 has 4,700 miles, IMHO that is a ton and way overpriced for a 2001. In my looking, they rarely dip below $4k and when they do it is for poor condition, I think that this one is a much better value http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=2921540&cat=&lpid=1

Post the link for the $3k 660, likely an error or already sold???

here is a decent deal, not sure what the reserve is: ebay I will guess that they relist it??


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=3027662&cat=145&lpid=9
This one looks old but still

The newer one isn't on there any more.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I think for the money if you were going to buy (new) it would be the king quad. all makes have there good and bad. I have always believed in honda's. they don't try to out do every one else. there four stroke has been around forever and ever. but having said that I bought a 650 xt max outlander (twin seater) and a 800 renegade. the 800 can am is unbeliveable. from a stand still- just floor it and it will wheely over on me. not bad for a 4x4. but why do i need all that power? I guess it makes me sport one. the rumor I have found out about can am's, is if god forbid you shoul just roll it over on its side, the oil will run out of the engine. I have never herd this of other machines and i wish i would of known this before. the 650 xt is the absolute best, smoothest riding machine out there. i call it my cadie. last elk hunt, (my buddy being a yamaha lover) we ended up hiking away from the machines (duh of course) and we ended up at each others machines. we both rode them back to camp, short story....he now owns a 800 xt max outlander. other than the ride between the yamaha and can am, his grizzly could not power it's way through a snow bank like the can am did. still i have always loved honda's, so i did pick up a trx 400 for fun...................... :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just for balance and equal reporting I have to stick up for the grizzlies. The can am is faster from 30 on but slower out of the gate. I much prefer the ride on the grizzly and the power stearing is the best! My buddy who wrecked his 650xt in the salt water at delle, just bought a new grizzly because they are about 1300 cheaper and the ride is better. Unless you are at the sand dunes who cares about being faster over 30 miles an hour. I will take a better handling machine every day. You really can't go wrong with either machine and if you are spending 9-11K it better work well. Just for balance I had to give the yamaha side of the story!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quad magazine had a review of the big bore utility quads, Grizzly #1, King Quar #2 and Can Am #3. The article did not really mention any details of the others. KTM won the big bore sport segment, Raptor 700 #2 and Raptor 250 won the small bore sports; it appears that Yamaha is doing very well according to those who could be called the experts. Kymco was #3 in the small bore sports, ahead of Polaris and many others, that is surprising to me to see a Tawainese model ahead of any of the Japanese or US models! I tried to find the link, but they do not publish the current editions. In all fairness to Can Am, it was knocked on points for the cost; about $1,000 more than the others.


----------

